# D&D for 2: The Deep Calling OOC thread



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

This game is for Scratched_back and his GF, as offered in the general thread.  It is not an open recruitment thread.

I'm open for discussion as to what direction to take, where to start, what level to start, ect.  We can discuss options here, and when we're set, I'll start the actual play thread in the Playing the Game forum.

I'll do a quick tutorial on the special formating later.  If you have any questions, ask them here.

Usefull online resources:
www.d20srd.org


----------



## Scratched_back (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi mate, let me begin by showing my appreciation. I really didn't fancy trawling through all those sites blindy looking for a game. This is much better!

With regards to type of game; what are you most comfortable running? Do you have a preference? I personally like games with a healthy dose of intrigue. I feel that combat is essential for a game also, not that I'm a "hack-n-slash" gamer, just that I think it's an important part of D&D, much like roleplaying or problem-solving.

Would it be okay with you if we were set in the Forgotten Realms? It's the setting I'm most familiar with, therefore the only setting Sarajaine is familiar with at all. Just think it'll be easier this way, I have all the maps here I can show her etc.

As far as a character, I can't speak for my girlfriend (she's still thinking anyway), but I'd just put together a concept for a Bard for a campaign that ended before it began. I'd really like to give that a shot just because I've never played a Bard before and I think this textual roleplay-intense environment would be perfect.

How are we handling stat-generation and stuff by the way?

I'm really excited mate, I have to say, and we're both grateful for the opportunity. I'll post more about character/background/concept tomorrow for you to look at.


----------



## Bront (Sep 26, 2005)

I have some ideas for stat generation.  I'll probably do what I did in Hanable's Hunters (Check out the first post in my sig for more detail), as for starting level, that's variable.

Stats: Pick one set to use (These are your stats as of Level 1 before racial mods)
Set 1: 18, 17, 15, 12, 11, 8
Set 2: 16, 16, 15, 13, 11, 10
Set 3: 15, 14, 14, 13, 13, 12
Set 4: 18, 15, 15, 15, 10, 8
Set 5: 16, 15, 14, 13, 13, 10
Set 6: 18, 17, 17, 13, 8, 8
Set 7: 18, 17, 15, 15, 10, 6
Set 8: 18, 14, 13, 13, 12, 11


As far as the world setting, Unfortunately, I'm actualy quite FR Illiterate, but Eberron I know fairly well, or I can do a fairly open generic setting, which will allow a more freeform setting and character generation to take place.  I tend to make people and events more inportant that locations in my games, so ultimately it may not matter.  I could fudge some FR if needed though.

She should sign up for an account and stop in.  Maybe brainstorm a bit.

I have no problem with anything Core (SRD), and most WotC supliments (Races of, and Complete at least).  I enjoy slightly more powerful characters (Hense my starting stat set).  Personaly, I think the Bard is an excelent and usefull choice, and many of it's more subtle powers are overlooked by many.

As for the campaign and tone, I could all sorts of things.
1) 2 Star Crossed lovers fleeing from their Noble families
2) Court intreague between multiple families
3) Ultimate prophacy (Stop the war, beat the bad guy, rescue the fair member of the opposit sex, and maybe even look good doing it, though it's all been fortold)
4) Wandering Adventurers
5) Two random souls drawn togeather by some unknown force
6) etc. (All sorts of things)

I'm all open.  Depends on if you want to deal with an in character romance (with her obviously I wouldn't recomend it the other way), how you want to start, ect.  I find lower levels are good for initial development, and will let her learn a simpler character (rules wise) before it gets more complicated with more diversity that a higher level means.  Again, I'd like your input, and hers too.

Anyway, glad to help, and I'm sure we'll get something agreeable and fun.


----------



## Aquatica (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi there,

I'm Scratched_back's GF and I was interested in playing a half aquatic elf / favoured soul (Complete Divine) 

The concept of two random souls drawn together is something I was keen on and although forgotten realms is somewhere we are both familiar with, any generic setting would be fine.

Ben and I had an idea this morning for an opening setting which involves the bard being thrown out of a tavern by the locals because they didn't like him playing his lute and him feeling melancholy because nobody appreciates his musical ability. He finds himself wandering to the sea shore and perching himself on a piece of driftwood he begins to play again. My character is swimming nearby looking for oyster pearls and hears the enchanting melody through the water. She surfaces intrigued and an event occurs (which we are debating) which brings them together.

Let me know what you think


----------



## Scratched_back (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree with starting at low levels entirely. I think characters that start at anything above 1st can miss out on some vital character development. "Do you remember the time that Kobold chased you a mile and a half before we got to you?" kind of thing is just skipped over completely. I also completely agree with the learning the rules and ropes being a lot easier from 1st too, so for those reasons I think we should start at 1st. 

We've both been talking these last few days about our character backgrounds, and I think we're on the verge of writing something with individual histories but an event at the end that brought the two of us together. 

I'll take a look at the stats and prepare my character in full either tonight or tomorrow for you to look at, and I shall sit down with my girlfriend and we'll generate her character and I'll explain the fundamentals to her. As you said CORE + COMPLETES + RACES OF only, easiest way to do things.


----------



## Bront (Sep 26, 2005)

Interesting, and that's good background.  Remember, there's some point where you two can just write yourselves togeather (And that's probobly a good place to start, having just met).

Did you have a particular deity type in mind?  I think I have access to FR deities, or any of the Greyhawk Deities are fine, or you can create your own assuming I approve it (And baring it being something odd, I don't see that as a problem).

High charisma campaign, sounds like fun.

Look at a few of my characters in my sig, and see what I've put into their backgrounds.  Yours don't need to be in such huge detial nessisarily, but giving me things to play with as a GM can be usefull, and makes conflict more fun.

Half Aquatic is in what book (Unearthed Arcana I'm thinking)? (or just post the stats)

FYI, I fly out on Business on tuesday, and will be out till sunday.  I'll have net access, but not all my books.  So some rules questions you'll have to fill me in, but we shouldn't have much of a problem.

Is there a prefered starting level?  Normaly, I don't like starting at L1, but given the nature of the campaign, that might work to help with development.  I'm not a stickler with experience, so you'll probably advance a bit more quickly.

Aquatica, just a thought
How did you become a half Aquatic elf?  Was one of your parents human and the other aquatic elf, or was it two half-aquatic elves, or even one half-elf (Aquatic or no) and one aquatic?  Which parent was which?

I could do something with the thought that your mother, a young and beautiful human or half-elven maiden of the village, who met and fell for a wandering Aquatic Elf, who came from the sea.  They spent their time on the beach, or in a small row boat from her fathers (insert seaman's trade) boat.  After a time, he told her he had to leave, though he did not want to.  They parted ways, after which your mother found she was pregnant with you.

Now, if you like that, run with it.  Did the other villages know of the tryst?  Did your mother ever marry afterwards?  How did her father react?  How was your life as a child in the wake of this? etc.

No obligation to use that though, but that's the type of thing I can build adventure hooks on, because it gives your character motivations to do things (Perhaps find her father, or perhaps a loathing of full aquatic elves, or a desire to leave the village, how she reacts is up to you, but I can play with it).

Anyway, tata for now.  Post ideas, concepts, and questions here, and we'll go from there.  once we're ready, we can finish fleshing out characters and being, but no rush.


----------



## Bront (Sep 26, 2005)

Scratched_back said:
			
		

> I agree with starting at low levels entirely. I think characters that start at anything above 1st can miss out on some vital character development. "Do you remember the time that Kobold chased you a mile and a half before we got to you?" kind of thing is just skipped over completely. I also completely agree with the learning the rules and ropes being a lot easier from 1st too, so for those reasons I think we should start at 1st.
> 
> We've both been talking these last few days about our character backgrounds, and I think we're on the verge of writing something with individual histories but an event at the end that brought the two of us together.
> 
> I'll take a look at the stats and prepare my character in full either tonight or tomorrow for you to look at, and I shall sit down with my girlfriend and we'll generate her character and I'll explain the fundamentals to her. As you said CORE + COMPLETES + RACES OF only, easiest way to do things.




Caught me while typing (was working on my other post for a while, while doing other things).

1st will work then, though I won't force you to stay there forever.

The merging backgrounds is a good idea, as I mentioned earlier.

I'm open to anything, my general suggestion is to ask if it's non-core, and write it out if I don't have normal access for it.  I'm generaly open, but things can occasionaly stack to get a bit overpowered.  I'm not as adverse to that in a 2 player game though.


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2005)

Quick FAQ on using tags and formatting

[] are used for formatting tags.

To format text, you open and close the format.

[ tag ] text to be formated [ /tag ]  (without spaces)

examples:
[ b ] Bold [ /b ]
*Bold*

Colors I used to highlight speach (generaly PCs pick a color and stick with it, I use Red for most NPCs), or I use sandy brown for scrolls/writings.

Quoting can be useful if you want to specify what you're replying too.  See my above post for how a quote looks.  You can edit and move quoted text, so you can break it apart to reply to specific points.

Special tags (not listed in the normal editor)
Spoiler: Blacks out text so it needs to be highlighted.


Spoiler



This is spoiler text



Sblock: makes a block of hidden text
[sblock]This is an sblock[/sblock]

Spoilers are good for small sections of text, usually good to denote where it is.  I use them for languages others may not know, or hiding rolls if I feel it's needed.

Sblocks are good for either hiding text, or at least making a post look smaller so it's easier to put down.  I often use them for OOC comments in the in game thread.

There's more, but that should cover most of it.  There's a board FAQ, but I figure'd I'd let you know what's up here too.


----------



## Scratched_back (Sep 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sblock: makes a block of hidden text
> [sblock]This is an sblock[/sblock]
> 
> Spoilers are good for small sections of text, usually good to denote where it is.  I use them for languages others may not know, or hiding rolls if I feel it's needed.
> ...




Ahh excellent, I was looking at your characters from your sig earlier and wondering about that SBlock. In that case I'm almost ready to post my character, for ease I will use the same format you use in your posted characters.


----------



## Scratched_back (Sep 29, 2005)

I will edit this tomorrow to include my actual character sheet, until then I thought you may like to read my first stab at appearance/background.   

*Appearance: * Jericho is attractive. Lacking chiselled features or a body builder's figure, he's handsome in that "he's got something about him" way. He stands a few inches short of six feet tall and has what can only be described as an average build. His head is crowned with the characteristic thick, raven-black hair of his Saul family ancestry, falling to somewhere below his jaw line and his skin shows the marks of the sun across his cheeks and his nose. His eyes are an ocean blue with a ring of yellow around the pupils, another family trait. He tends to dress himself in clothing of deep colour, easily recognised around town in his maroon-stained rough leather. He favours a pair of dusky black boots as footwear; these are embroidered with silver eagles in a stitching pattern and were won from a travelling moon elf in a game of chance. He wears them proudly.

*Family Background:* People say that the seventh son of a seventh son is meant for special things, the Saul family of Redspar have lived in this hope for years. Marcus Saul, the patriarchal head of the family, being a seventh son himself, spent years researching the various legends, myths and prophecies regarding the phenomenon. Marcus made his name when Redspar was originally founded fifty years earlier. He was amongst the original settlers of the town, and served as counsellor and arcane advisor to the leader of the expedition. Since that time his family have prospered, he set up the Wizard’s Guild in the town, a now respected and semi-powerful organisation staffed mainly by his family. This came at a cost however. Another one of the settlers, a small-minded and callous man named Otzem, became terribly jealous of Marcus’ success and since then has used every opportunity that arose to try and muddy the Saul name. Since Otzem and his family founded the local church, almost forty eight years ago, the feud has become a murky political affair hanging like a shadow over the otherwise vibrant port. Although the town is strictly run by a council of local representatives, it is split by the unspoken divide. They either sympathise Saul or Otzem, Science or Church, Magic or Faith. This great divide within the town has given way to heated words during town meetings, anonymous attacks on people of each family, the alleged attempted assassination of Marcus Saul and in exceptional circumstances, skirmishes in the street from supporters of each side.
Being a wise man and correctly reading Otzem’s signs many years earlier, three of Marcus’ sons were magically altered and cloaked (at great expense and effort) from the public and passed of as far-removed cousins of the family. This deceit obviously paints the picture that Jericho is not the seventh son, but in fact the fourth. Marcus knew for months that he had been spied upon researching the seventh-son-legend. He decided it necessary to hide Jericho’s true nature to shield him from attacks of Otzem’s people, or anybody wanting to stop more power to the Saul family. Whilst neither family could be described as evil, this blood feud has lasted for years and now hampers the development of this small port.

*Jericho Saul:* Jericho grew up knowing that something was special about his life, although he wasn’t sure what. His three brothers treated him as brothers would; teasing, fighting and arguing, the three cousins from his mothers side of the family that had lived with him all their life also treated him so, yet none of them were paid nearly as much attention from his father Marcus, as he was. Educated from the age of five in subjects befitting the son of a respected family, mathematics, sciences, geography, music, histories and heraldry were all familiar to him by his tenth summer. Growing up around magic was a normal occurrence for a Saul boy, and Jericho was no exception. Once his arcane tuition began at fifteen, he quickly learned how to read magical writings, discern the presence of magic in the air, and most amusingly to himself, carry himself drinks of water from the fountain in the corner of the room without leaving the table. His tutor was delighted with the speed of his early progress and whispers were soon heard within the family walls that something was afoot; the seventh son of the seventh son was indeed the prodigy they had hoped for. Weeks turned to months and Jericho added several more tricks to his repertoire, sometimes picking up simpler incantations in a mere matter of days. Marcus Saul, Jericho’s father came to personally oversee his son’s advancement to the next stage of magic, the step up from cantrips to spells used by real mages within the real world. To his surprise, Jericho was not in his study, there was simply a note: “Dear father, please do not think me ungrateful, I truly am not, but my heart lies elsewhere. Magic is a mighty tradition for our family; I wish you good luck with it, but I must find my own way in life. The studies I have engaged in since my childhood have given me far more than just knowledge, they have given me hunger and passion. How could a man harbour knowledge, yet not exercise it? I shall return when I know everything, secrets are created to be betrayed. – sincerely, your seventh son.”

Feel free to edit what needs editing, tell me if anything needs toning down, elaborating on, all of that. I hope you don't mind, but being as our setting may be ambiguous, I just created a starting town for myself. Again, I didn't go into much detail about the town itself, or any physical detail at all other than the fact it's a port, so mould it as you will.   

-Ben


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

Cool, I'll flip through it tonight.

Here, use this as a template for your sheet.  It will help.  I usually have to tweek it slightly, but it depends on the character.  Use Notepad to edit it, and the code block should keep everything nice and lined up.

Blank Character Form


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

Looks good so far.  I can have some fun with that.


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

FYI, I'm going to change the name of this thread eventualy. You should stil be able to find it, but just warning you ahead of time.

I suggest subscribing, and either getting e-mail alerts, or just browsing your subscribed threads from the top menu.


----------



## Aquatica (Sep 30, 2005)

My character

Appearance

Tia’ala represents sheer beauty and elegance but has an element of mystery about her. Anyone who crosses her path is either instantly drawn to her presence or finds her intimidating and tend to keep their distance.
She stands at 5’8 inches high and in slender in build but has curves which make her profile very feminine.
Her hair is tousled waves of emerald green  which  cascades down  to the  arch of her  back  and  as  it  catches  the  light it shimmers with hints of  teal  and  gold.
Her eyes are midnight blue set in almond shape and appear so deep blue they can almost be mistaken for black which to on lookers can seem eerie. 
Tia’ala’s skin  is  a  pale  sea green colour  which  glistens  two tone  revealing  shades of  silver. It is smooth to touch and hairless which makes her more agile in water and an excellent swimmer.
Around her neck she wears a necklace of   kelp string attached to a tiger striped seashell and holds the  shell  to  her  ear when she travels  far inland and  misses the  sounds  of the  sea.
Around her leg she wears an anklet with trinkets of rare coral pieces from the sea of fallen stars which was a gift from her mother.
She wears a light flowing aquamarine dress which is tattered at the bottom and often prefers to walk barefooted. Attached  to the straps  of her  dress drapes a  velvet embroidered  cloak  with  gold  symbols  of Deep Sashelas, the lord  of the  undersea emblazoned upon  it. Being a favored soul she is a dedicated servant to the god and holds this as one of her prize possessions.

Background

Tia’ala’s father (Oscar) was of human race and was a poor individual who made his living by diving for trinkets and pearls and trading or selling his finds for a profit.
He lived in a small fishing village situated on the coast of the Sea of fallen stars and ventured out to sea each day diving in lagoons and shallow coves for any valuable items he could find.
One day diving for pearls he discovered a short sword without its sheath glistening amongst the seabed under some seaweed. Retrieving it and sitting on some nearby rocks he tried to wield the sword he was amazed to find it began to speak to him.
It told him that it could not be used to strike any object or person only by its owner who was an Aquatic elf (Miriel), who was frantically searching for it.
Beneath the ocean Miriel was searching for her sword which was a family heirloom dating back generations, she saw a reflection of a man perched on the rocks above dangling his legs in the water and although wary, decided to ask his assistance.
Upon submersion she discovered the stranger had her sword and after much debating and bartering they agree on a trade of 3 bags of pearls and a coral bracelet Miriel was wearing for the return of her sword.
The two were intrigued and attracted by their meeting and after many encounters they fell in love and Miriel became pregnant.
Due to Miriel being an aquatic elf and rarely liking to venture out of water and knowing her child would be merkin and would not be able to breath under water indefinitely she made the hard decision to let her child go with her father to live on land and Oscar made sure Tia’ala had her mothers coral bracelet to symbolize her parents love and where she came from. 
She grew up in her father’s village and learnt her father’s trade, being an excellent swimmer and being able to stay under water four times longer than her father she was able to make them a healthy profit from her findings and the two became very wealthy as a result.
Tia’ala still saw her mother regularly whilst diving but Oscar made the decision as a result of their new found wealth to move away from the village into a more lavish aboad. Very reluctantly Tia’ala went with her father as he was her primary guardian and felt it was her duty to him. She let her love of the sea fill the gap for her need to belong and always wonders about her mother and her existence. Apart from brief visits, her father’s memories and tales, and her coral bracelet that’s all she has of her mother and she felt a stranger to her heritage. 
They both settled in Phlan on the edge of The Moonsea until her father past away from old age whilst sleeping in his quarters. She regularly made trips along the Phlan path to nearby towns and villages selling the goods her and her father had collected over the years as well as Knucklehead trout she caught locally.

As a merkin Tia’ala always felt she never belonged to either of the elements of her life that made her who she was. After her father died this feeling was never more apparent. Living on her own in the life of a human and not being physically adapted to live with her mother she decided that she would be dedicated follower to the life she could never live. Her mother once told her about the day she was born there was a violent hurricane which had torn up the coastline for the previous three days up until her birth. The moment Tia’ala was born the storm began to die down and Miriel had always believed that this was a divine sign that her daughter was destined for greatness. Tia’ala wasn’t 100% certain of this but took great comfort in the concept. She always knew she had special abilities as she was able to heal grazes she received underwater from catching her legs on coral and on her hands from tying kelp string fish nets. She seemed to have control over certain people in different situations and with a single demand could get them to do whatever she asked.
Tia’ala felt the presence of Deep Sashelas in her day to day life and regularly prayed to him and tried to set an example as any dedicated follower should.


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2005)

I like it.

I have no information on Deep Sashelas, can you give me some?

Place names may need to change, though I can just reuse the names.  Remember, I don't know much about FR, so we'll be a bit more generic as far as places go.

I have no information on the racial abilities of a half-aquatic elf.  Obviously, that would help.

Character Creation:

Stats as listed above. (Pick one set)
Level 1 (to start, you'll advance the first one or two quickly)
Max Gold
One Heritage Item (Item from family, or aquired some how of some personal significance.  I'll decide what it does, but ideas of things you want, or things written in your background will work)

If you don't mind, I think I'd like to have you RP you two meeting.  I think I can orchastrate it well, it will let you delve into the character a bit more, and I can get a bit more direction for where to take you from there.

Feel free to post in progress character sheets, and if you want any suggestions for feats, skills, or anything like that, I'm always up for helping there.


----------



## Aquatica (Oct 1, 2005)

Racial abilitiesMedium Size
Base Speed 30 feet.
Swim 30 feet 

Gills (Mer-kin have greater tolerance for leaving water than their aquatic parent, but need to return within 4 hours/point of CON (after that, refer to the suffocation rules on page 88 in the DMG). 

Immunity to Sleep spells and similar magical effects
+2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects. 

Low-Light Vision: Mer-kin see three times as far as a human does in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. They retain the ability to distinguish colors even then, and in better illumination, often have superior color vision to most humans, being able to distinguish more shades of colors than most, just as their aquatic elven parent can. Mer-kin and elves get a -1 bonus to the DC of spotting forgeries and artistic frauds because of this heightened color sense. 

NOTE: Most aquatic societies live in shallow water, usually less than 50 feet deep, and often less than 20 feet deep and near shore. Below 50 feet, sunlight is often totally blocked. Members of such races also cannot go too deep, despite being able to breath water, and often may only go about 50 feet deeper than a human before problems of water pressure make traveling even deeper problematic. 

+1 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot Check rolls (though they do not have their elven parent's ability to notice secret doors as well). 

+2 racial bonus on Listen checks if they are in water, as sound travels better in water. 

Aquatic Elven Blood. That is, spells and magic items that affect aquatic elves with also affect Mer-kin. 

Deep Sashelas
Deep Sashelas is the Lord of the Undersea and the patron of sea elves, whom he created long ago by modifying Corellon's land-bound creations. Sashelas is a powerfully creative deity who is forever changing the environments below the sea, creating islands and reefs by altering the continental rifts, tinkering with undersea volcanoes, and the like. He is said said to create the deep undersea caverns that the sea elves can use for air-breathing when they wish. Sashelas is also known as the Knowledgeable One, for he provides advice as to where food can be found or the enemies are hidden. The sea elves also claim that Deep Sashelas is the auther of the Chambeeleon, a resplendent spell tome held in the royal vaults of Thunderfoam an age ago but since lost. Followers of other aquatic gods make similar claims.
Deep Sashelas is a member of the Seldarine and remains on good terms with the other elven deities, but he directs most of his efforts towards maintaining an alliance of nonhuman sea powers known as the asathalfinare. While he does not explicitly lead the group, the Lord of the Undersea occupies a pivotal role and mediates many potential conflicts and disagreements. Other members of the asathalfinare include Trishina, the dolphin goddess (who is Sashelas's consort), Surminare, goddess of the selkies, Syranita, goddess of the aarakocra (whose membership is somewhat of an anomoly), Persana, god of the tritons, Eadro, leader of the merfolk and locathah, and the enigmatic Water Lion.
The Lord of the Undersea opposes the machinations of all evil powers of the seas, including Abyssal lords such as Demogorgon and Dagon, as well as those whose followers long ago retreated to the underdark, such as Blibdoolpoolp. Sashelas has a special emnity for Sekolah the Great Shark, the sahuagin god, and for Panzuriel the Enslaver, a dark power worshiped by kraken and other sentient, evil denizens of the ocean depths. The Lord of the Undersea helped banish and weaken Panzuriel long ago. Sashelas respects Panzuriel's growing power, and the Lord of the Undersea considers carefully what steps can be taken to restrain and bind that evil power of the sea bed. Likewise, Sashelas works to contain the evil of the human sea goddess Umberlee, and of late has lent his aid to the human god of sailors, Valkur, as a natural counterweight to Umberlee's burgeoning influence over the seas of Abeir-Toril.
The Lord of the Undersea is a charismatic leader and an inspired creator whose art is everchanging. Unlike the other Seldarine, Deep Sashelas is rarely satisfied with whathe's done nad always seeks to improve it. Deep Sashelas can be fickle and flighty, and there are many myths that involve his amorous exploits with such creatures as mermaids, selkies, mortal sea elven maids, human females, and even one demigoddess, it is rumored. Trisina has some tolerance for such straying, but not too much. Sashelas's fellow Seldarine derive great amusement from Trisina's ability to spot Sashelas's wandering attentions and stymie him, usually by warning off the object of his desire.
Deep Sashelas is very active on Abeir-Toril. His avatars often terraform the undersea environment, although he does not undertake such actions without first consulting other deities with an interest in such matters. He does not overinvolve himself by dispatching avatars to help sea elves in battles, but he will do so if he scents any involvement by Sekolah, and his avatars keep a watchful eye on any unexplained activities that might involve Panzuriel (unusually organized raids by merrow or koalinths, for example). His avatar is 50% likely to be accompanied by an avatar of Trishina unless the avatar has been sent to woo or seduce some pretty female who has attracted his eye. Rarely the avatar may accompany an avatar of another member of the asathalfinare.


Will pick stats and let you know today
-SJ


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

Ok, thanks.  So you're somewhat waterbound.  That's good to note.

Mind if I make a slight change/suggestion? 
Instead of feeling close to Deep Sashelas, you've felt the draw to the sea and a connection to it well beyond your merfolk/aquatic elf roots.  Use any appropriate stats for Deep Sashelas (Favored weapon, domain lists), but you don't exactly know that that's what your connection is.  It's up to you, but the sense of mystery will give me aspects to pull, and I don't see it changing her much, other than perhaps drawing her out to see, near her roots.

Is it all right if I make the Coral bracelet your heritage item?  It seems appropriate and I think I can give it an interesting aspect (Trying to figure out exactly what's needed for it).

Not sure on what to give Jericho, so I'd welcome any suggestions.


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

Oh, minor thing.  I'm not going to worry about items getting wet too much, but you might want to buy some kind of waterproof container of some kind (costs double).


----------



## Aquatica (Oct 1, 2005)

cool to make my heritage item the bracelet.


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

Cool.  How about the minor background suggestion, that ok?


----------



## Aquatica (Oct 2, 2005)

also fine


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

Great.  I awate your characters.  When they're done, stick them in the Rogue's Gallery Thread here.

Once I have both of them, I'll work to get you both where you'll start.  Hopefully I can do that either with an in character post or two, or maybe a small sumary that doesn't railroad you too much.

Basicly, my only request is if you have something non-standard on your sheet (IE, something not from the PHB, DMG, or MM1), either note what book it's from (Small abriviations are fine, like Comp Div for complete divine), or write out what it does somewhere (Like was done earlier for the Mer-Kin)

Tia’ala: (IE For you only)
[sblock]Not realy something that needs to be hidden, but you may or may not choose to spell this out anywhere, or sblock it on your sheet.  It is your chose

Tia’ala had never realy realized how dependant on the water and the sea she was until, durring one of her more rebellious younger years, she removed her bracelet while trying to dress more 'normal' to fit in with the other boys and girls of the town.  After a few days, breathing had become hard, and she felt dry and stiff.  Scared, she had donned her bracelet for the comfortaing thoughts of her mother, and much of the discomfort resolved.  She has found that with the bracelet, she can go days without being submerged beyond the occasional bath or quick swim.  While not indefinate, it turns hours into days, and she had been completely unaware that she was truely dependant on the water.

As she learned more of her inate magic, she noticed that the bracelet was magical too, and believes that there may be more to this little trinket than she had thought, but she is unsure.  She wonders if her mother was aware of it's magic when she gave it to her father.

As for game effects, I'm not telling (neener neener neener) other than to note what you know above.  Without it, you can only be out of the water for 4 hours per point of con before you being to have trouble breathing, and need to return to the water for an hour or so.  With the bracelet, a 5 minute dip in anything as simple as bath water is good for a week or two, though you likely don't push it that much.[/sblock]


----------



## Scratched_back (Oct 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Basicly, my only request is if you have something non-standard on your sheet (IE, something not from the PHB, DMG, or MM1), either note what book it's from (Small abriviations are fine, like Comp Div for complete divine), or write out what it does somewhere (Like was done earlier for the Mer-Kin)




Only things not core on my sheet are the two feats, which are explained on there, but here again for reference:

1) Artist - Player's guide to Faerun - +2 perform checks and any one craft check, 3 more bardic music uses per day.

2) Jack of All Trades - Complete Adventurer - Unless I already have ranks, every skill is treated as if I have 0.5 ranks in it, allowing me to at least _attempt _ any skill.

Oh also, regarding a heritage item, I added a couple of lines in my background in the Rogue's gallery, basically saying that I stole a harp from the wall of my tutelage room before I left. I paid for a MW harp from starting gold too, but however you want to work it. Let me know


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

1) I'm going to say no, since there are feats that allow you to gain +2 to two skills, and feats that give you 4 more bardic music uses per day.  I'll let you split them down the middle sorta, +2 to any 2 perform checks of your choise (Other than for a few bardic uses, it's more a flavor skill, so I don't see giving you 2 different types a problem) and +2 bardic music uses.  Sound fair? I'm guessing that was a 3.0 feet before they split perform up into individual skills in 3.5.  

2) Sure.  Technicaly, you can always attempt any skill, but you can never succeed past a DC 10 check with any skill you don't have ranks that can't be used untrained. (Everyone has a little knowledge, but you need to spend time learning it to get beyond the obvious).

Harp: No need to pay for it, so that's fine.  I'll write something up.  I have ideas 

I'll comb over the character later today hopefully.  Got a few things to catch up on now that I'm back.


----------



## Scratched_back (Oct 4, 2005)

1) Sure, that sounds more than fair   

2) Yeah, I love this feat. When I wrote into his background that he'd been intensely tutored, I was never going to take loads of "Knowledge: something" skills, rather take this feat to explain I know a little of everything. Also, it goes well with Bardic Knowledge.

The Harp: Good stuff, I shall refund myself the 100gps and perhaps splash out on some goodies.

Incidentally, are their any items that you know of that increase skill points? I know increasing your INT will do this, but not massively. I've never felt so crippled by skills with any character I've made before! There's so many I wanted to max out, others just to have, but even with 16 INT I didn't have the points! I was close to taking "Open Minded" feat from Complete Adventurer just for another 5 points!


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

Are you human?  Able Learner makes cross class skills cost 1 per rank instead of 2 if you're human, changling, or doppleganger.

Natural Linguist gives you an additional language per level for free, which can save you skill points.  (Races of Ebberon, Kirkesh has that feat, and it's been imensely usefull, though that's a bit of a different setting (He's in a homebrew Spelljammer setting))

Other than that, just race (Human, and at least one other, though it has an LA adjustment), int, and the +5 skill point feat.

Keep in mind, that you will gain levels, so spreading them out a bit won't kill you.  Just because you don't have 4 ranks in all your skills doesn't mean you're not good at them, especialy with your stats.


----------



## Aquatica (Oct 7, 2005)

*done!*

Hi Bront,

Just post Tia'ala in the Rogue's Gallery, she's finally done.

The two things on there you may not have are:

Water Adaptation which is a feat from Races of Faerun, it basically ups my water speed from 15 to 20, and allows me to actually breathe water like a full aquatic elf. I know the background says that's why she's separated from her mother, because she can't do that, but I was thinking maybe roleplay it in as part of the favoured soul blessing?

Sharkskin armour, from the same book. It's studded leather that's a lot more expensive but gives +6 circumstance bonus to escape artist check for cutting bonds etc due to the spikes. It's also counted as armour spikes too. Just thought it'd fit in with my character more than leather   

Let me know.


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

first of all -

Water Adaptation doesn't help, since your swim speed is already 30 due to your race, and you already breathe water (at least as you have the Mer-kin listed).  So I don't think you need them.

As long as you can afford it, I don't see it being a problem, just note what it does somewhere on the sheet (An sblock on the bottom is good)


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

FYI - Do put any racial abilities in your special abilities section, just so I am aware of those also (or you are aware of them and don't forget either).


----------



## Aquatica (Oct 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> first of all -
> 
> Water Adaptation doesn't help, since your swim speed is already 30 due to your race, and you already breathe water (at least as you have the Mer-kin listed).  So I don't think you need them.
> 
> As long as you can afford it, I don't see it being a problem, just note what it does somewhere on the sheet (An sblock on the bottom is good)




Oops, I got a bit hasty there with water adaptation. I've changed that for Improved Initiative now. Totally different I know, but still good   

Just about to sblock the armour too.


----------



## Scratched_back (Oct 8, 2005)

Well then Bront, that looks like about everything is done now. Thanks for your patience by the way, I've been explaining the rules to Aquatica as we've been going along making her character.

As I said earlier on, the town of Redspar that features in both our backgrounds was just something off the top of my head. As generic as possible for your uses, just a port... somewhere or other  

Any names of the towns and places in Tia'ala's background can be changed if it's helpful, they were just plucked from Faerun, just let us know.

I'm really looking forward to this, my long days at work will finally be illuminated, heheh


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Cool.  I'll see what I can put togeather at work tonight (I'm there right now), and post a few of my starting ideas, and once that and my cursery overlook of your character sheets is done, then we can get started.

My guess is that this will be a fairly slow paced game, only from your posting habits here, but that's fine.  2-3 posts per week per person is still a well paced game.

Glad you're enjoying the setup, and hope I can deliver some more fun durring the actual game


----------



## Scratched_back (Oct 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> My guess is that this will be a fairly slow paced game, only from your posting habits here, but that's fine.  2-3 posts per week per person is still a well paced game.




2-3 per week sounds good yeah. That way there'll be enough time between posts to cram them with detail and do everything properly, and enough posts to keep everything moving a bit. I don't know how people play once per week games, the wait must be agonising!


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm kind of sick in that I play in a few games were it's sometimes more than twice a day (I'm in a solo game where we went through 3 pages in one night, so almost 120 posts for 2 people).  Now, there was details that I may have skiped otherwise, so it wasn't like it moved excessively quick. but it was fun.

Got slammed at work, so might not get much done tonight, but we'll see (I'm still at work btw).  Worse case, we start on monday.


----------



## Scratched_back (Oct 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm kind of sick in that I play in a few games were it's sometimes more than twice a day (I'm in a solo game where we went through 3 pages in one night, so almost 120 posts for 2 people).  Now, there was details that I may have skiped otherwise, so it wasn't like it moved excessively quick. but it was fun.
> 
> Got slammed at work, so might not get much done tonight, but we'll see (I'm still at work btw).  Worse case, we start on monday.




We can start whenever you're ready mate, don't break your neck for us to start a couple of days earlier if it's gonna be easier to start on Monday   

120 posts eh... wow. That's impressive, must've been a good story!


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

It's Vasha's Preface for Diplomatic Immunity, and it's still going on.  Poor girl lost her father, and returned to look for him, anded up loosing his addoptive Uncle, and then Brother, and then was betrayed by her new beau's slave after fighting to give that slave some freedom (The GM actualy appologized for what he did to her, though he had to).  It's still going if you care to read it.  It's a but odd, and you have to understand Rystil Arden's home brew Neospelljamming gestalt world, but it's got action, adventure, mystery, and the occasional roll in the hay.


----------



## Scratched_back (Oct 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It's Vasha's Preface for Diplomatic Immunity, and it's still going on.  Poor girl lost her father, and returned to look for him, anded up loosing his addoptive Uncle, and then Brother, and then was betrayed by her new beau's slave after fighting to give that slave some freedom (The GM actualy appologized for what he did to her, though he had to).  It's still going if you care to read it.  It's a but odd, and you have to understand Rystil Arden's home brew Neospelljamming gestalt world, but it's got action, adventure, mystery, and the occasional roll in the hay.




Well yeah I'll have to give it a look. I've got to say, we haven't even started yet and I've already got a lust for it. I wouldn't be suprised if I joined another to feed my addiction, heheh. This is the most important by far though, this way I help my girlfriend get into the game


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Absolutely.

I might suggest Living Enworld as a potentialy good place to start, or look for other recruiting threads.  The Freefolk are one of the things I wrote up there, and I've been having fun with them in my Festival of Helina thread.  There are also a few interesting deities, since it's a more player created world.


----------



## Scratched_back (Oct 8, 2005)

Yeah it'd be good to broaden my horizons too, in eight years I've never played anything but Forgotten Realms... well, except for a two-month forray into White Wolf's _Scarred Lands _ setting, but that campaign fell through. It'd be nice to sample something different.

What is Living ENWorld exactly?  :\


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

It's a shared world, mostly made of SRD and some extra player designed stuff.  In it, you can create adventurers who may pair up with a different group each adventure, and have different GMs run the different adventures.  The world is open, and there is plenty to write or discover.

It can be fun, and you will meet several different people.  I had as much fun in the Red Dragon Inn talking with other players in Character as I have in the actual adventures.


----------



## Scratched_back (Oct 8, 2005)

Sounds a lot of fun, I think I'm gonna go on over and check it out. I always wondered about Eberron, I don't know a lot about it at all... and as for Greyhawk, well that place is just a mystery to me!


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Eberron is a lot of fun, and I like how it's been developed.  Very little is set in stone, and it's freeform enough that you can do what you want with the world and you won't screw up another part of it.  Plus, the new races are cool.  Eberron is my prefered world of play, and before it, I never realy liked an of the prefab worlds.

Greyhawk is what you make of it, and is the default setting of 3.0 and 3.5.  So no real issue with that.


----------



## Scratched_back (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeah, y'see not having unlimited funds can really put you off a new campaign setting. Unfortunate, but true. There's already loads of books that I don't have but want. Races of Stone, DMG II, all of the environmental books... I really couldn't afford to shell out for Eberron and then all the books that come with that too!


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

I only have the main Eberron Book and the Races book, and that's realy all I've found that's required, and you can function without the races book, though it gives valuable insight into the races.

Honestly, it's the best races book out there, the others weren't that good in my oppinion.

I'm looking at the characters now, hope to make an IC post soon.  Riding a creative wave.


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh I almost forgot, your harp.

[sblock=Scratched Back]The harp itself is quite durable, as it has never been known to require the replacement of a string, nor has it ever shown wear.  It is very easy to play, to the point that requires almost no effort, and the sound tends to permiate a room in an almost mystical fashion.

Game terms: You can always take a 10 on a Perform: Strings check with it (You could be running, riding, on fire, as long as you can physicly play, you can take a 10).    Some things that would normaly inhibit the sounds seem not to, and it's quite durable.  Of couse, that's what you know of it...[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Aquatica, FYI, your casting stat is Charisma, not Wisdom, for the Favored Soul.  If you want to adjust your stats a bit to reflext that, that's fine.


----------



## Scratched_back (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Aquatica, FYI, your casting stat is Charisma, not Wisdom, for the Favored Soul.  If you want to adjust your stats a bit to reflext that, that's fine.




I think when we checked, the only bad thing about a favoured soul was that it used both stats for casting. If I remember rightly it was CHA that dictated bonus slots, but WIS for DCs. I don't have to book to hand right this second, but I'm sure that's what it was.


----------



## Scratched_back (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I only have the main Eberron Book and the Races book, and that's realy all I've found that's required, and you can function without the races book, though it gives valuable insight into the races.
> 
> Honestly, it's the best races book out there, the others weren't that good in my oppinion.
> 
> I'm looking at the characters now, hope to make an IC post soon.  Riding a creative wave.




Well I may go loiter in the local store for a little while and have a flip through the campaign setting. I was gonna splash out on races of stone fairly soon, but Eberron may well replace it   

As for the IC post, cool, we're both raring to go   

What country are you in by the way mate?


----------



## Scratched_back (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Oh I almost forgot, your harp.




Ahhh... very nice, thank you


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

I work 3rd shift and live about 40 miles west of Chicago.

Glad you like the harp.

I see that, but I think that's a Typo, so consider the Favored Soul to use straight Charisma for casting.


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

IC Thread is up.  I'll actualy have something usefull in it shortly.

I'll allow for some character tweeking, but the backgrounds are pretty set, so we should be good.  Just need you to fix her Flavored Favored Soul stuff if you/she want.


----------



## Aquatica (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Bront,

Swapped my CON and WIS and CHA around a bit, just edited the sheet and amended the skills and stuff, all done now.

What was the flavoured  thing?


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry, just a joke.  I aften refer to the class as the Flavored Soul, which makes me sound like a much eviler DM than I am 

IC posts are up.  I did some assumptions, but you should be able to take it from there.


----------



## Scratched_back (Oct 9, 2005)

Okay, just about to make my first post, the main thing that's worrying me is if I'm about to post in the right tense or not. Am I supposed to be posting "Jericho walks here, does this." or "I walk forward, and will do this." ?

I suppose the first option, which is what I've already written. I'm gonna quickly snoop through another game and check


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Either works, I often swap back and forth.

I sort of drifted from 2nd to 3rd in your post, so don't worry, as long as you can follow it, don't worry.

I would suggest 3rd person, just because it's probably a bit easier to tell from that point, but however it works.


----------



## Scratched_back (Oct 10, 2005)

Done, just about to post.

Do we SBlock the whole lot though whilst we're apart so we don't read each other's openings or just post openly?


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Sblock it for now.  Not that anything real secret is going on, but I think it adds to the atmosphere.


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok, looks good.  I'd recomend you use Italics for thoughts and ' ' instead of " ".  Otherwise, you've got the idea.


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Must... resist... making... bad... mellon... joke...


----------



## Scratched_back (Oct 10, 2005)

Hahhah, tell me about it mate... I don't know why melons... out of every fruit I could've picked!


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Aqutica, don't assume too much about what others might say.  His comforting words were fine, but I actualy had something I wanted him to say.  I backed it up in the quote a bit.

Common things are good to write about, like a usuall afirmitive, or some such, and I might occasionaly assume control of you to move things along just a bit, but generaly, you're you, and I'm just about everyone else.

No problem, I revised it a bit, (took out the last 2 paragraphs), and just about everything else is fine.

Basicly, I want to give you guys some creative control on the world, but don't go too far, because you might miss something.


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

FYI - If you feel you need more background info, you can ask either here or in the IC thread in an OOC comment.  Feel free to embelish a little bit, and I'll try to give you a bit as I go.  This will probably apply more to Tia'ala than Jericho, since she has a more established life in the region.


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

On a side note, I noticed that neither of you bought a backpack.  Tia'ala I guess has an excuse to being new to wandering, but I'm wondering how Jericho is carrying all his stuff without one?

Obviously an easy fix, so just add it whenever


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

BTW, obviously a few posts out of the way, how you both feeling about things so far?  Any questions? Comments?  Requests?


----------



## Scratched_back (Oct 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> On a side note, I noticed that neither of you bought a backpack.  Tia'ala I guess has an excuse to being new to wandering, but I'm wondering how Jericho is carrying all his stuff without one?
> 
> Obviously an easy fix, so just add it whenever




Yeah I thought about that the other day actually, just forgot again before I did anything about it   I'll add a satchel to his character sheet and knock off the money for a backpak.

The reason I say satchel is because it ruins my mind's eye image of characters when you imagine them trawling around with huge backpacks. Is it okay if I pay a little more and get a leather/fabric satchel thing that straps across the chest, rather than a huge backpack?

Fussy I know... but I think a lot about characters.  

(see attachment)


----------



## Scratched_back (Oct 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, obviously a few posts out of the way, how you both feeling about things so far?  Any questions? Comments?  Requests?




I'm really enjoying it mate, thank you. It's strange, because I never know precisely what I'll post until my fingers start moving, y'know? I'm finding it coming very naturally.

The only question I have is... this is our first time, you obviously PbP/PbEm a lot, how do *you * think it's going?


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

Same price as a backpack should be fine.  My only question is where you managing to stuff your bedroll? (Honestly, I'm not usually too picky, but you did need something).

Things have been going fairly well.  You're both very descriptive, which helps a lot.  I've tried to give a few tips to Aquatica, but I think some of that stems from her not being used to RPing.

And, strangely enough, while I'm in a ton of games, I started doing this around april/may, so I'm still learning a few little tricks.


----------



## Aquatica (Oct 12, 2005)

Enjoying the game so far. Getting the hang of thhe rules of RPing now I think. 
Pleased with Tia'ala's progress so far.


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Great.  And don't think I'm forcing anything on you, Pete's just persistant, lonely, and perhaps a bit too fatherly for his own good


----------



## Scratched_back (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Same price as a backpack should be fine.  My only question is where you managing to stuff your bedroll? (Honestly, I'm not usually too picky, but you did need something).
> 
> Things have been going fairly well.  You're both very descriptive, which helps a lot.  I've tried to give a few tips to Aquatica, but I think some of that stems from her not being used to RPing.
> 
> And, strangely enough, while I'm in a ton of games, I started doing this around april/may, so I'm still learning a few little tricks.




I meant to delete my bedroll from my character sheet earlier actually mate, I totally forgot. Sorry about that. I wanted him to be the kind of guy that would always find a way to sleep _somewhere _ other than the ground. I wanted to write into my background (but didn't want to make it too lengthy) that he traveled around on trading wagons and farmers carts rather than walking anywhere, offering to play music as payment or perhaps pay small amounts for the ride. Obviously is those circumstances he'd sleep on the wagon or cart or whatever.

So anyway, no bedroll, so his stuff would fit in the satchel. If I need a bedroll in the future 'll buy one in character if that's okay?


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

No problem 

I've already been pickier on this subject than I would have liked :/  No need to dwell.

BTW, it came up in a different thread (The PbP mod was commending me for running this game for you two   ) and someone ask me.  Is Aquatica the user formerly known as Sarajaine"The Solar"?  I ask only out of curiousity, and don't realy care (AKA, if you don't want to admit it, just say No).


----------



## Scratched_back (Oct 14, 2005)

No need to feel bad or anything for being picky mate, heheh, if it were my game I'd want it done properly too    

About Aquatica, no doubt she'll be on later to reply, but yeah it's her   Funny story, she forget her ENWorld password, had it sent to her email address, remembered she'd registered with an old email account, forgot that too   

Anyway, she's here, larger than life.


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

LOL, that explains it.  She can probably get it fixed if she contacts an admin, but probably not a big deal.  Some anonimity is sometimes usefull on the net, at least on message boards.


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

Haven't seen Aquatica in a bit, no biggie though.  Scratched Back, you're probably a bit further away than she is, so if you post a bit extra, it shouldn't be a problem, as long as she doesn't feel intimidated to post.


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

There she is 

BTW, feel free to quote a post and reply to different parts.

Example.

"Point one" 

"Point two"

"Point three"



			
				dude 1 said:
			
		

> "Point one"



"Responce 1"


			
				dude 1 said:
			
		

> "Point two"



"Responce 2"


			
				dude 1 said:
			
		

> "Point three"



"Responce 3"

Probably more usefullw hen we're out of SBlocks


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2005)

Scratched, you missed the Sblock


----------



## Scratched_back (Oct 21, 2005)

Heh, so I did. Was caught up in my mini-speech


----------



## Scratched_back (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey Bront, what's the code for posting links as you have in your signature? Also, what's the code to change the SBlock text from "Spoiler:" to whatever you want?

How are you feeling things are progressing by the way?


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

[ sblock=text ]

Not too bad.  Still looking for that balance of what's my resoponsability and what's yours the players, but we're getting better, and it's helped keep things moving.  Depending on how fast things go, when you guys meet will be interesting, i'm just hoping I don't have to make one of you wait, but if I work it right, shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Bront (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey guys, didn't loose you did I?


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2005)

No word from you guys.  Hope everything's ok.  I'll poke around occasionaly, but e-mail me if/when you return.


----------

